# The 1 you've all been waiting for...... SUBARU WRX SHOW CAR



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Firstly a little bit of back ground info on the car:

Current Spec List:

Engine: 
Perrin Motrosport Front Mount Intercooler.
Perrin motorsport Induction kit 
Forge Atmospheric Ram Dump Valve 
Greddy Oil Breather Tank 
Spec-R Oil Filler Cap 
Spec-R Fuse Box Cover 
Spec-R Battery Cover 
Spec-R Alternator Cover
RoundSport Brake & Clutch Caps.
Forge Motorsport Polished Header Tank
Forge Motorsport Polished Power Steering Tank
Milsport Polished Thru-flow slam panel cover 
Samco Red vacuum hose
Samco Red Coolant hoses
Samco Red Ancillary hoses
Walbro 255ltr Motorsport Fuel pump 
Scoobymania Open neck Decat 3" Downpipe 
Revolution decat centre section 2.5" 
Firestorm Backbox 
Ecutec engine remap by Pat Herborn @ Scoobyclinic

Suspension:
Eibach Pro-street Coilover Suspension Front & Rear 
Lowered 40mm Front and Rear
E-tech Polished Aluminium Strut Brace.
J-Spec Front Lower H-brace

Brakes: 
Black Diamond Grooved and Drilled Discs - Front 
Black Diamond Grooved and Drilled Discs - Rear
EBC Redstuff ceramic Front pads.
EBC Redstuff ceramic Rear pads.

Wheels: 
Arospeed RSGT 18"x7.5" - Colour coded white
Hancook 225/40/18 Tyres

Exterior: 
Trust Greddy Front Lip Spoiler 
Oricari Front Grille with modified mesh 
Oricari Side Skirts 
Oricari WRC Wing mirrors (Electric) 
Oricari rear bumper under spoilers 
OEM STI Front Fog Light Covers 
WRC S7 2003 rear spoiler 
Custom Red Subaru Grille badge 
Rear boot lid Debadged 
Silvatec rear indicator bulbs
Detango'ed front headlights with slivatec bulbs

Interior: 
Sparco foot Pedals 
Sparco Drivers Foot rest 
Trust Greddy shift knob (Pearl off white) 
White Colour Coded Dashboard Trim 
2 Gauge a-pillar pod 
Autogauge Boost Gauge 
Autogauge Oil Temperature Gauge 
Autogauge Oil Pressure Gauge 
Instrument surround with 2 gauge pods 
Link - Knocklink module and sensor 
Link - Lambdalink 
Subaru OEM Dashpod 
Milsport Polished Sill plates
x2 4-point Seat belt harnesses in white (Imported from US) 
Custom made white leather gear gaiter
Custom made white leather door card inserts
Custom made decklid housing 7" monitor
Custom made boot install.

CAR-PC & ICE:
Clarion Head Unit DXZ748RMP 
Infinity 6000cs component speakers 
Infinity 5000 reference coaxial speakers
Infinity 1230 Subwoofer 
SPL 5 channel 1300W amplifier
SPL 2 Channel 150w amplifier 
Subwoofer enclosure 
Sound deadening 
VIA M100000 Motherboard,512MB ram.
40GB 2.5" 5400rpm Hardrive 
HP slimline DVD rom 
200W DC-DC Power supply 
12vdc Carnetix power regulator 
B303 GPS Mouse receiver 
Linitx 7" TFT-LCD Widescreen VGA Touchscreen monitor
15" TFT Tv Monitor (Not included in sale)
Centurian 7" widescreen Monitor 
Running - Windows XP SP2 
Centrafuse - For Music and Video Playback 
Mapmonkey/Destinator - For GPS SAT NAV 
PowerDVD - for DVD playback

Performance: 
Conservative 275bhp

Car Accolades Shows and Media:

SIDC Competitions:
SIDC/The FastShow '05 - Best Subaru Of Show
SIDC/Japfest '05 - Best Subaru Of Show
SIDC/JAPS '05 - Best Modified Impreza
SIDC/JAE - Best Modified Impreza
SIDC/Trax '05 - Best Modified Impreza
SIDC/NBO - Runner-up New Age Modified

SIDC/Jap show '06 - Best New Age Concours
SIDC/JAPS '06 - Best New Age Concours
SIDC/JAE '06 - Best New Age Concours
SIDC/Trax '06 - Best New Age Concours

SIDC/JAE '07 - Best New Age Concours
SIDC/JAE '07 - Best New Age Concours

Main Shows:
Japshow '05 - Meguiars Best Of Show
JAPS '05 - Best Subaru Of Show
JAE '05 - Best Subaru 
Rising Sun Sunday '05 - 2nd in Class (Subaru)
Rising Sun Sunday '05 - Best Modified Car of Show
Japanese Performance Car Show - Meguiars Best of Show

Donnyshow '06 - Autoglym Best in Britain - Best Engine and Bay.
JAPS '06 - Best Subaru of Show - Runner-up
JAPS '06 - Best Pride of Ownership
JAPS '06 - Best of Show
JAE '06 - Best Subaru
Donny South '06 - Autoglym Best in South 2nd Place
Modified Mayhem '06 - Best In Show

Performance Tuning & Modified Show '07 - Meguiars - Best Engine Bay
Autoglym Best Jap Concours'07 - Best of Show
Autoglym Concours D'elegance 1st Rd - Modified & Performance - 2nd Place

Car Accolades:
The car has been the main feature in Banzai Magazine's August '05 Issue -- front cover and large feature.
The car has been the main feature in Japanese Performance Magazine's December '05 Issue -- front cover and large feature.
A brief mention in Banzai Magazine July '05 issue, page 36 with 2 pictures, while at Japfest '05.
A small picture featured in the Maxpower Magazine supplement called Hardcore - Jap Special, page 11.
A small picture in Banzai Magazine's September '05 issue page 74.
A large picture of the car taken at the Japanese Performance Car show featured on page 16 of November '05 issue of Japanese Performance magazine.
A front cover picture and feature on page 29 in the Subaru Impreza Drivers Club, club magazine Vol 7 Issue 3 September '05.
A very small "showing" (5 seconds) in Granada TV's Men & Motor's "Used car Roadshow" that was filmed at JAE '05.
It's a feature car in Banzai Magazine's 2006 Calendar, issue 51 January '06.
The car has been a feature car in Maxpower magazine -- February 2006 issue.
The car is on the front cover of the book "Ultimate Buyers Guide" Subaru Impreza Turbo by Andy Butler.
A feature in the "Used Car Roadshow" in one of their modified cars pieces, Epsiode 5 of the last series.
Part of detailing feature in the next issue of Total Impreza Magazine

Yes a few of you will know the car as Craig Mudds old Subaru WRX, the car was then bought by Kris from the south coast and this detail has be on the cards since christmas so something to really look forward too thats for sure.

The car was booked in for a correction detail, engine bay clean up and all the metal work polished, also a good polish on the underneath of the exhaust.

Right this was the car on arrival:


















































































Firstly the wheels were cleaned using AS Smartwheels and a selection of brushes, the arches were soaked in super de-reaser and rinsed at high pressure, tyres were scrubbed with g101.

Next the car was given a citrus pre-soak for the lowers to help remove some of the roam grime and loosen all the dead bugs thn rinsed.

Then foamed and left to dwell followed by a 2bm wash using dodo sp and a z sponge.




























then dried using the i4detailing uber plush towels and some megs lt




























There was a bit of dull sunlight bit it still showed up the swirling that was on the car so quickly grabbed a few pics:



















the car was then brought inside to clay usin autobrite grey gentle clay.

During:










After:










The car was then all masked up ready for polishing but now most of the previous protection was removed it showed the true extent of the paintworks real defects.























































Then all of a sudden heard this :doublesho










For polishing it was the usual case with Subaru's of bloody horrible sticky paintwork so had to try a few different combinations before I was happy.

Correction work: Makita, Elitecarcare Cuttin pad with a mixture of Menz IP 3.02 & Menz FF RD85.

Finishing work: G220 and the black LC finishing pad with 3m ultrafina se.

A little 50/50 test patch:










Lights before:










After:










Looking better already:



















One all the correction work was finished the cars paintowrk was then refined with the 3m ultrafina se combo (2 days)

On return in the morning the car was given a IPA wipedown 50/50 mix with distilled water to help remove all the oils from the polishing stage and get a perfect bonding surface for the Swissvax Best of Show.

Here is the car with its 1st coat of SV curing:





































while the wax was curing the windows were cleaned using megs glass cleaner and some glass cloths, they were then sealed using Zaino CS.

The tyres were dressed using 2x coats of megs endurance and the wheels sealed using Zaino CS.

The wax was then buffed off after around 45 mins leaving the car looking like this.














































I then started to polish the engine bay and there was LOTS to polish too, I used the 2 stage britemax polish/sealant.

Engine bay befores: notice all the horrible water ethings on the metal work, mainly from the bonnet scoop.
































































After 3.5 hrs of polishing and sealing she looked like this:














































All the underneath of the bonnet and the shut/metal work was all wax with sv too, the hose were leaned and dressed with AS smart shine.

Finally the following day I popped back to applied the last 2nd coat of BOS and get under the car on axle stands and polish the exhaust using again the britemax 2 stage polish/sealant.

Some final pics hope you all enjoy, and Craig if your reading a stunning car mate that you've built here hope your proud that she looks top notch again.









































































And the final touch, had my friend make me up some stickers for the rear windows to replace Craigs old 1's.










Total time around 30hrs

All comments welcome as usual.

Paul​


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

That is fantastic work paul, thanks for sharing, must have taken ages to do the detailed write up


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! 

Great job, you certainly got that Sccoby looking like brand new :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

looking superb.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

superb mate,beautiful car.Is it only a summer car?


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Superb!....:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

SCOTIA said:


> superb mate,beautiful car.Is it only a summer car?


The new owner users it as a daily driver :doublesho


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work on an amazing car :thumb:

Do you have any pictures of the interior?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

clcollins said:


> Great work on an amazing car :thumb:
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the interior?


No pics of the interior im affraid, It was also very nice with custom guages etc, full harnesses, a large boot install with cream leather and a tv in the bootlid.

Awesome car and maybe going up for sale again soon too, the owner was telling me.

Paul


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

great work Paul on a fantastic looking car :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

wow paul! thats looks mint mate,what a nice car.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice Paul:thumb:


----------



## Tman73 (Dec 24, 2008)

Awsome work there mate.Absolutley stunning.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

that is stunning paul realy like that


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Outstanding work Paul! :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Loved this car when it was up for sale, drooled over it for ages :argie::argie:
Good to see it still looking fantastic :thumb::thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work Paul:thumb:, how many awards has that won?!:doublesho


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, that looks fantastic!!! :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic end results Paul :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Superb stuff great job:thumb:


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

wow, looked stunning to start with i thought...even better now


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

that engine bay :doubleshoo


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments folks, It was a pleasure to work on such a nice car, just a shame its got the usual PITA Subaru paint though.

Paul


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Stunning finish and attention to detail :thumb:


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Such a stunning car!

Quality work as always mate. :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work, stunning car!!:thumb:


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Credit to Muddy for the benchwork and credit to yourself for bringing it back to glory!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Doc said:


> Credit to Muddy for the benchwork and credit to yourself for bringing it back to glory!


It is a stunning car, 1 thing that lets it down a little is the boot spolier is covered in micro blisters from a poor spray job, its also started to split on the edges of the spoiler where people use it to lift the boot up I suppose and put big stresses on it.

Apart from that the car is perfect in everyway, if only I had the money when she goes back up for sale again 

Paul


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice write-up and work Paul, not really into Subaru's but it does look good in red.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

one of the best impreza's i have seen looks awesome in red to:argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## charlie_51 (Sep 19, 2008)

ventus tyres?!! what!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice work on the car there, red is a very rewarding colour to polish and good attention to detail beyond the paint as well


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Paul - Brian here (Toyota MR2 MK1). It's great to see this write up and the obvious care and attention that you give to your work. The results are simply stunning. We need to get my car booked in for a similar overhaul soon.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

So devine Paul:thumb: and what a history for a vehicle, gives new meaning to provenance. Just one quick concern ... what was with the sun lounger parked at the entrance in the reflections? C'mon own up, you sat there getting some good quality zzzz's in while your little team of automatons got on with it ... didn't you?.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Nice work on the car there, red is a very rewarding colour to polish and good attention to detail beyond the paint as well


Thanks Dave

Love working on Red, as you say a very rewarding colour to work on, makes a change to not be working on black tbh.

Paul



Beeste said:


> Hi Paul - Brian here (Toyota MR2 MK1). It's great to see this write up and the obvious care and attention that you give to your work. The results are simply stunning. We need to get my car booked in for a similar overhaul soon.


Hi Brian

Thanks for the nice comments:thumb: Its a shame we couldn't meet up the otherday but the mrs forgot to tell me about the baby scan:wall:

Im sure we can get you MR2 upto the same standards, to be fair to them at the storaway they haven't done a too bad a job of looking after it.

Paul



Charley Farley said:


> So devine Paul:thumb: and what a history for a vehicle, gives new meaning to provenance. Just one quick concern ... what was with the sun lounger parked at the entrance in the reflections? C'mon own up, you sat there getting some good quality zzzz's in while your little team of automatons got on with it ... didn't you?.:lol:


The sun lounger  thought somebody might spot it...... Its for lunch break to sit back and relax for 5 mins and give the back a rest 

I wish I did have people doing the hard work while I got to sit and sleep, if only, 1 day:thumb:.

Thanks for all the comments and nice words, im sure Craig would be pleased to hear all the nice words about the car and also Kris the new owner.

Paul


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Stunning work Paul buddy:thumb: one of nicest SUBARU's i have seen, looks subtle and great


----------



## Thumper888 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thats superb, how did you clean up your spec-r alloy?

I have spec-r stuff in mine, however i cant seem to get like i want it..


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

I remember seeing this car a few years back when 'Muddy' owned it at a few SIDC events.
Really is truly amazing.

Great job keeping it the way he had it.

Chris.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

Thumper888 said:


> Thats superb, how did you clean up your spec-r alloy?
> 
> I have spec-r stuff in mine, however i cant seem to get like i want it..


The spec r alloy was cleaned up using a 4" spot pad and some britemax metal polish via the g220, smaller bit done by hand.

Paul


----------



## Supercop (Sep 11, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Paul! Was looking good when i saw it in the metal!

Looking froward to you working on my car when its booked!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work finish is super glossy


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

very nice paul good to see craigs car back up to scratch i still think he should have kept the scooby :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Insane work! The paint is popping in the sun!


----------



## Imprez (Sep 26, 2008)

A cracking job on a stunning car !!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

dazzlers82 said:


> very nice paul good to see craigs car back up to scratch i still think he should have kept the scooby :thumb:


Thanks Daz

TBH i've spoken to craig and he said his 350z is far better then the scoob, it was a very nice car though must admit.

Paul


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Race Valeting said:


> Thanks Daz
> 
> TBH i've spoken to craig and he said his 350z is far better then the scoob, it was a very nice car though must admit.
> 
> Paul


ye i spoke to him at silverstone an he said he was glad he changed i just prefered the scoob thats all :thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Lovely!

Love the racevaleting sticker in the rear window too :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Jim W said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Love the racevaleting sticker in the rear window too :thumb:


Thanks Jim

Yes it is a nice touch, not for every car but the special 1's and show cars:thumb:

Paul


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

wow stunning,i so want this car


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

WOW! :doublesho

Not really a Scooby lover, but in this case ... :argie:

Fantastic job mate! :thumb:


----------



## Giftoboy (Aug 28, 2009)

Great work. The car looks amazing


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

superb work mate


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Such a great looking colour!

Great work


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Fantastic work and what a striking colour. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome car and you've made it look it's absolute best. Under the bonnet: wow.


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

great work, the car looks fantastic.

craig


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Ah I know this car.......seen it at a few shows - tis indeed a minter.....runs the same front mount as me.....whoo hooo......

Cracking job fella - certainly done the car proud......


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great :thumb:

Old thread but worth the Bump :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

old thread but glad i have seen it, looks mint that, good job on it to :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice one

Not a scooby fan, but that is a very tidy example


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice job on a very nice car. :thumb:


----------

